# iMac G5: démarrage impossible



## Mac à Rosny (24 Juin 2009)

Problème: difficultés au démarrage

Configuration:
20-inch iMac G5 2.0 GHz 2e génération ALS (sans iSight)
EMC N° 2056 Ref. : M9845F

MacOS 10.5.7

Mon iMac G5 fonctionne très bien... une fois le démarrage terminé.

En effet, le démarrage pose de gros problèmes:

- Premiers signes apparus: lenteur du démarrage, passage de l'écran gris, puis looooong blocage sur l'écran bleu (plus de 10 minutes), puis souvent les disques externes ne sont pas présents, de même que le réseau éthernet. Dans ce cas, le redémarrage par le menu pomme ne change rien, et il est très long, voire impossible (pas eu la patience d'attendre 10 minutes).


- Actuellement, le bouton de mise sous tension ne fonctionne plus normalement.
Je dois d'abord brancher le courant, alors que le bouton de mise sous tension est enfoncé, puis je lâche ce bouton, enfin, je l'enfonce une 2e fois et le mac démarre normalement (pas toujours).
Parfois, je dois recommencer cette manuvre une 2e (3e ou +) fois, pour que le mac démarre.
Souvent les disques externes ne sont pas présents, de même que le réseau éthernet. Il faut redémarrer encore une fois. 
Une fois le démarrage effectué, tout va bien.

J'ai fait tout ce que je pouvais faire comme réparations, et contrôles, sans améliorer la situation.
Réparé les perm. "Safe Mode", "Single-User Mode". J'ai réinstallé le système.
J'ai fait un reset de la PRAM, de la SMU, de la NVRAM.
Le son de démarrage est normal.
Apple Hardware Test (AHT): OK
J'ai vérifié les 4 LED sur la carte mère: RAS.
J'ai vérifié les condensateurs: RAS. Normalement ce modèle ne pose pas de problème à ce niveau contrairement à la série précédente.
J'ai vérifié la mémoire: RAS

Je pense qu'il s'agit d'un problème d'alimentation et/ou de carte mère.
3 solutions:

1- Je peux remplacer l'alimentation. Bien sûr, cela m'embêterait de faire un achat inutile. L'idéal serait de pouvoir retourner la pièce, mais, pas évident, les revendeurs sont à l'étranger.

2- Cela provient de la carte mère. Un remplacement est déraisonnable => mac à la poubelle. 

3- Dernière solution: je n'éteins plus jamais ce mac, jusqu'au jour où il va s'arrêter.

Vos avis seraient précieux ?


----------



## alaincha (24 Juin 2009)

Installe la mise à jour combo 10.5.7 et ça devrait déja aller un peu mieux.

[edit] Pardon, je n'avais pas lu "j'ai réinstallé le système". Donc ma réponse n'est pas très bonne.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (24 Juin 2009)

alaincha a dit:


> Installe la mise à jour combo 10.5.7 et ça devrait déja aller un peu mieux.
> 
> [edit] Pardon, je n'avais pas lu "j'ai réinstallé le système". Donc ma réponse n'est pas très bonne.



Merci quand même.

Question subsidiaire:
Concernant ce modèle de mac, on peut lire :
1- Pas de bouton de reset sur la carte mère sur ce modèle, car la SMU de ce mac se réinitialise à chaque démarrage (source Apple)
2- En cas de difficulté à faire démarre ce mac, faire un reset de la SMU (source Apple)

Paradoxe


----------



## alaincha (24 Juin 2009)

Mac à Rosny a dit:


> 1- Pas de bouton de reset sur la carte mère sur ce modèle, car la SMU de ce mac se réinitialise à chaque démarrage (source Apple)
> 2- En cas de difficulté à faire démarre ce mac, faire un reset de la SMU (source Apple)



Je me souviens vaguement d'avoir lu tout ça sur le support Apple, mais je ne retrouve pas les liens.

Il serait intéressant que tu cites tes sources.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (24 Juin 2009)

alaincha a dit:


> Je me souviens vaguement d'avoir lu tout ça sur le support Apple, mais je ne retrouve pas les liens.
> 
> Il serait intéressant que tu cites tes sources.



Je suis dans le même cas que toi.
J'ai lu, mais où ?
Il faudrait que je fasse à nouveau des recherches, mais le temps me manque.

De toute façon, les macs ultérieurs n'ont pas non plus de bouton de reset de la SMU sur la carte mère, et pourtant Apple donne également cette manuvre pour arriver à faire démarrer des macs récalcitrants...
Détail...


----------



## alaincha (24 Juin 2009)

Mac à Rosny a dit:


> J'ai fait un reset de la PRAM, *de la SMU*, de la NVRAM.



Tu manques un peu de cohérence.

Alors je veux bien continuer à te répondre, mais il va falloir prendre un peu de ton précieux temps pour t'expliquer.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (24 Juin 2009)

alaincha a dit:


> Tu manques un peu de cohérence.
> 
> Alors je veux bien continuer à te répondre, mais il va falloir prendre un peu de ton précieux temps pour t'expliquer.



Merci de ta patience.
Explique moi quels détails te manquent.

En tout cas mon problème est que mon mac ne démarre plus normalement.
L'histoire de la SMU n'a pas un intérêt crucial.
Recentrons nous sur le problème si tu le veux bien.


----------



## alaincha (24 Juin 2009)

Mac à Rosny a dit:


> L'histoire de la SMU n'a pas un intérêt crucial.



Ça signifie que tu ne dis pas toute la vérité.

Mais je dois avouer que je me fiche totalement de ton problème.

Si je peux t'aider, j'en serais ravi (surtout pour ceux qui profiteraient de ce ce sujet pour progresser), mais sinon, comment te dire ....


----------



## -oldmac- (24 Juin 2009)

Apart essayer avec une autre alimentation je vois pas, tu as vérifié les ocndensateur donc, le AHT est OK et la ram aussi ... Plus que 2 solutions CM ou Alim HS


----------



## Mac à Rosny (24 Juin 2009)

Merci Oldmac.

Je ne sais pas si j'ai résolu le problème, mais j'ai une piste ENFIN !

Dans ce mac, il y a 2 barrettes de 512 Mo.
Quand j'inverse ces 2 barrettes le mac redémarre normalement.

J'ai fait 3 essais en croisant les doigts => démarrage impeccable 
Pourvu que ça dure.

Auparavant, j'avais testé ces barrettes avec Rember: tests OK.

En cas de confirmation: quelle conclusion tirer ?
Quelle attitude adopter ?


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Juin 2009)

Possible qu'une barette sois HS même si un test "software" ne le détecte pas  (le mieux est toujours de faire les test barette par barette et non avec un logiciel). La mauvaise nouvelle serais un slot de ram HS, au pire essaye de nettoyer les slot de ram (bombe à contact) 

Voila


----------



## Mac à Rosny (25 Juin 2009)

Cette nuit, j'ai éteint le mac pour avoir la preuve irréfutable de la culpabilité de cette barrette après un refroidissement" prolongé.

Ce matin, à nouveau même problème au démarrage  

Fausse piste.

J'en reviens à l'alim et/ou la carte mère.
Comment trouver une alim. à tester avant achat éventuel ?

Je suis maudit.
Je vais me pendre.


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Juin 2009)

Déja tu n'est pas maudit, tu as un iMac G5 c'est pas du tout la même chose 

Sinon faut qu tu trouve quelqu'un qui à un iMac et qui veut bien faire le test avec son alim 

Sinon regarde sur ebay si tu peut trouver une alim pas cher


----------



## Mac à Rosny (25 Juin 2009)

Merci de me remonter le moral, -oldmac-.

Je vais jeter un il sur eBay, bonne idée.

Je te tiendrai au courant de la suite.
@+


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Juin 2009)

Ok, bien recu


----------



## Mac à Rosny (25 Juin 2009)

J'ai un doute...

Sur ce mac, il y a 2 barrettes de 512.
J'ai essayé de démarrer sur chacune des 2 barrettes isolées, dans chacun des 2 slots mémoire.
Le démarrage est impossible: écran style Kernel me demandant de redémarrer.
Si je redémarre: même problème.

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire s'il est possible *normalement* de démarrer ce modèle d'iMac sur une seule barrette de 512 ?
D'avance merci.


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Juin 2009)

Oui, je ne voie rien qui normalement s'y opposerait ... ça devrais marcher sans souçis normalement


----------



## Mac à Rosny (25 Juin 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Oui, je ne voie rien qui normalement s'y opposerait ... ça devrais marcher sans souçis normalement



Bigre !!
Inquiétant ça !!
Ce serait la carte mère alors ? 

Je ne vois rien d'autre qui explique qu'aucune des 2 barrettes n'est capable de démarrer *seule*, ce mac, quel que soit l'emplacement mémoire choisi.

Donc l'alim serait innocente ?:mouais:

Pas facile, la vie, parfois... 
Il faudrait que j'amène ce mac à tester, mais où dans la région parisienne ?
On a une "genius bar", nous aussi, comme les américains ?


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Juin 2009)

Tien regarde la page de tout les APR y'en a un paquet sur Paris je pense -> http://www.apple.com/fr/buy/apr/

Sinon pour la carte mère, possible


----------



## Mac à Rosny (26 Juin 2009)

Booooon... 

Je vais aller voir ça, mais j'ai des doutes. 
Auront-ils le matériel et/ou les compétences pour résoudre ce problème sur lequel je bute depuis des semaines ? Ce mac vieillissant mérite-t-il des frais de réparation sans doute coûteux (carte mère) ? 

Pour l'instant, je ne l'éteins plus (suspension d'activité).
Il fonctionne parfaitement.
Et si je continuais comme ça, sans me prendre la tête, jusqu'à son dernier soupir ?


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Juin 2009)

Non il ne vaut pas le coup de la réparation (carte mère presque le prix d'un iMac neuf 800e environ) après si c'est l'alimentation ça peut valoir le coup ... Les APR doivent au moins pouvoir tester avec une autre alim si tu leur demende


----------



## Mac à Rosny (26 Juin 2009)

C'est ce que je pense aussi.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (10 Novembre 2009)

Alimentation remplacée = problème résolu.


----------

